# Haunt of the scottsquatch 2012



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice...I like the theme throughout the haunt....very nice!!! props, great effects. Speechless


----------



## Scottsquatch (Apr 11, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> Very nice...I like the theme throughout the haunt....very nice!!! props, great effects. Speechless


Thank you very much!


----------

